# Datei Browser integriert in eine GUI



## bluetooth tony (19. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine GUI-Oberfläche in der ich einen Datei-Browser integrieren will. Allerdings ohne die Baumstruktur. Es soll ähnlich wie z.B. Windows Explorer aussehen, also mit (wahlweise) großen Icons und Kontextmenüs für die Dateien, und vielleicht sogar mit der Möglichkeit Dateien per Maus zu verschieben (Drag&Drop)

Meine Frage ist, ob jemand ein Source/Tutorial oder auch Java-API für diese Aufgabe kennt. Denn ich bin bestimmt nicht der erste, der sowas entwirft, kann aber hier im Forum, per Google und in der API nichts dazu finden.

Gruß tony


----------



## bluetooth tony (20. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wollte meine Frage kurz nochmal wiederholen. Kennt denn überhaupt niemand irgendwelche Ressourcen zu dem Thema?  :? 

Dies ist keine Hausaufgabe, falls das jemand denkt. Wäre auch "etwas" zu umfangreich für eine Hausaufgabe. Es ist ein kleiner Teil einer größeren Arbeit.

Gruß, tony


----------



## Roar (20. Apr 2005)

selber schreiben :?
wird so schwer nicht sein...


----------



## bluetooth tony (20. Apr 2005)

klar kann man das selber schreiben. Allerdings wenn es schon API dazu gibt, wozu selber schreiben? Man kann ja auch z.B. einen FileChooser selber schreiben, man kann ihn aber auch mit einer Zeile Code einbinden. Welche Variante würdest Du wählen...

Habe schon mal 2 Wochen lange eine komplette Graph-Datenstruktur mit allen möglichen Operationen dazu implementiert. Nachdem ich endlich fertig war, habe ich eine freie Bibliothek gefunden, die die gleichen Funktionen bereitsstellt. Also war die Arbeit von zwei Wochen umsonst (bis auf dass ich nun Graphen besser verstehe  )

Daher auch meine Frage. Da ich aber selbst nichts gefunden habe, werde ich das nun selber schreiben. 

Gruß, tony


----------



## Roar (20. Apr 2005)

nee sowas gibt es nicht dass ich wüsste. jdic stellt so ne öhnliche komponente bereit ist aber nativ und hat nicht sonen großen funktionsumfang glaub ich, schau einfach mal: http://jdic.dev.java.net


----------



## bluetooth tony (20. Apr 2005)

Danke für den Link! Ich glaube damit kann ich was anfangen!

Gruß tony


----------

